# ob blueberry slim id ?



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i recently obtained a nice group of this fish and im looking for positive confirmation on the species.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Very beautiful fish!! :thumb:


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

So pretty!!!! My guess is Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Blue". Commonly known as Blueberry. However, if there is a blue sheen which I think is what I see in picture 2 they are Metriaclima zebra OB clown. Now you make me want them!


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

the male doesnt have a blue sheene there is an absence of black pigment. the dark areas are actually a deep blue. maybe this can help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since you can't visually ID a hybrid, you probably have to go with what they were labeled as when you bought them.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

If there is blue sheen I guess Metriclima zebra "OB Clown". Blueberry's do not have a blue sheen, but a peach sheen according to the profile. OB clowns do not get black pigment until they are older. I think you have a beautiful group of clowns lol.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

im kinda curious why you would say that it is hybrid? the ob slim bb, is an actual species with several collection points, the reason i think it is a "slim" is that it is much more slender and not at all a high body as other metriclima.
im taking my info on them from this link
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1464
and actually he look more like the one in this link from old world
http://www.oldworldexoticfish.com/arrivals.html
maybe some more photos will help.
male and female.
















i also have two stripped males that came with the group.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not saying it's a hybrid. I'm saying you can't get positive confirmation on a species via a picture.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Since you can't visually ID a hybrid, you probably have to go with what they were labeled as when you bought them.


Actually you did imply that they are a hybrid.

That first new pic of the female does make her look long. I can also see the blue sheen more in these photos, so I still say OB clown not blueberry. The pictures of the OB clown in the profile are not that great, agreed yours are much prettier.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not mean to imply they are hybrids.

I meant to say that since you can't ID a hybrid by visual exam you also cannot confirm a species by visual exam. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks any mor input would be greatly appreachiated


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are not a hybrid. They are an undescribed species called Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Slim" or Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Compact". Males are typically BB, but OB Blueberry males are not uncommon. They come from the following areas-Mbamba Bay island / Higga reef / Mbamba Bay, Chuwa.

If you pick up one of the Konings books Vol 3/4-they are in there.

Here is a link from the place that we got them from that imported them-
http://www.oldworldexoticfish.com/arrivals.html


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks fishman for helping to clear this up. buy the way thanks for the fish.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I like how people are trying to ID/'classify' fish using 'Blueberry' and 'Clown'. :lol: No wonder common names make ID'ing fish more complicated...


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

The term blueberry is typically used for an OB Blue Male. OB Cobalts are called Blueberry too.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I got the terms from this sites profile index as the "common name" for the species:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=807

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1464

Didn't know this was so frowned upon, shesh.


----------



## bachelor (May 16, 2009)

By lazydaze, shot with DMC-FX7 at 2009-12-30

sorry about the blur


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Slim" is a valid undescribed species. which has a high percentage of OB fish and is like M. zebra except a more elongate body.

It is too hard to 100% sure, but they seem to match the species/race.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i thought ob = orange blotch. so would they not be bb = blue blotch. I think there 100% a zebra. I have seen fish that look very similar listed on aquabid called blueberry zebras.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

OB is more of a generic term given to blotched species, BB is usually used with standard striped blue/black mbuna. OB does mean 'orange blotch' but it I consider it more of a blanket term for all blotched specimens.


----------

